# i went out...



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

it's been so hot and humid here (90f in the house this afternoon) and Life has been getting in the way of the Important Stuff.

so, i went out.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

and one for the quirks...









i took some in the program mode and some in the aperture mode. i took some with the lens on automatic focus and some without. i took 91 photos and have many keepers. i allocated one hour of photo taking time and don't feel like i did too badly.

oh, that last image is a lovely photo in its original form. there's a seagull and a surfie Out There and it came out well. i just felt like letting loose in photoshop for a while. and yes, i know the horizon isn't straight, but for the quirky image, i like it as the bird seems to bring a little 'measure' back into things.

rosesm

now i have to very carefully go clean my lens.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Very nice work Karen. The water looks so clean and clear there. Almost like Galveston I'm glad to see you taking the time out of your busy day to work on the important stuff. I think #2 is my favorite, and naturally I like the last one as well.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Karen,

You are so lucky to be so close to an area like that. First shot in both sets are my personal preference. I'm concerned about the darkened corners in the first shot. What was different about it?

best advise I can give on this set is to concentrate on items of foreground interest. You got such a beautiful backdrop I think the rest will take care of itself.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow, I also love the first two. Great job and what a beautiful place to take photos. I see the darker edges, but am wondering, is that also some lines going around photo for a very light frame? Can barely make out something. Still, I love the first two photos. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

Great photos, thanks for sharing! I'll probably never make it to your part of the world, so it's nice to get glimpses into it from you.

Thanks,

Tom - DBG


----------



## notoj (Apr 25, 2006)

Very , Very Cool !!!!!!!!!

Troy


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

the frames are only on the photos that have my signature, they are photoshopped signature and frame - nothing else was done in photoshop to the photos except the obvious last quirky image.

Rusty, i have noticed that some photos i take have darker corners, is this vignetting of the lens? i was trying to find out about it online the other day and ran out of time. i'll try and set aside some time tomorrow to check into it more. -i will look at the exif data and see if it shows anything in particular.

all these were hand-held photos.

you're right, i need to focus on foreground. i still don't really realise the capabilities of this camera yet, but i was taking a shot of a long piece of seaweed when i realised i needed to be lying in the sand to get the ultimate photo i wanted. the sand was wet and so i let that image pass. i know i need to get down close to the ground for what i want. today was more a just get out of the house and relax and photograph _something_ of the sea.

Tom, check out other posts i've put in this forum, the majority of them have NZ photos that you might enjoy. 

glad y'all like them.

rosesm


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I see the dark corners you are talking about, Rusty. You know that happened on my Canon one time and I never did figure it out except the shutter was hanging up for some reason. Not that this is happening to Karen's. The only thing I'm thinking is It might be the Powering of the lens not opening all the way due to the fact of battery power. 
Karen, do you have another lens you can test out to see if it does it on the second lens? Try a fully charged battery and see if that makes a difference.
I'm sure its nothing to worry about. 
I wish our beaches here were like that. I loved all of them.
Sandy


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Very nice!*


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

WOW, Nice pics. I wish I had someplace like that to go play for an hour! Were you using a sun shade on the lens? I know I get dark corners from the shade at widest angles on a few of my zooms..


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Exif on that first image

(0094)

Matrix
shutter: 1/1250
Aperture: F5.6
Exposure Mode: Aperture
Exp +/-: -0.7
Focal Length: 135mm
Optimise Image: Normal
ISO 100
White Balance: Auto

i was reading some information on the vignetting on a site and tried to re-find it this morning, found this instead:



> _from bythom.com Light falloff: _Vignetting is clearly there at all focal lengths, and it doesn't get fully controlled until about f/8 for 18-24mm and f/11 for everything else. The worst case light falloff is at 18mm and f/3.5, where the corners can be as much as a stop lower in value than the center. But there's a good two-thirds of a stop falloff at every focal length at maximum aperture. Overall, a disappointing performance.


the only filter i had attached was the 67mm UV (one that stays permanently attached to keep the 18-135mm lens 'safe' ).


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

if i were to look on the bright side, i would suggest that the vignetting could be _useful_ from an arty aspect, causing the eye to stay central to the photo.

_edited to add_

this isn't the page i was looking at the other day, but it shows similar things:

click here


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

Beautiful photos. I kind of like the cliff one with the circled X for NO CLIMBING.

SH


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Wow, those are beautiful Karen! What a striking coast. Ours is so flat and long. Nice colors and composition. I need to do that. I mean go out and dedicate some time to shooting something!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Saw last night it was doing it at 135mm and that just seems weird. You just keep shooting, I'm sure we'll figure it out...


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Ok let's try this. The lens is wide open in the shots. Next time try shooting f/8-11 and let's see if that little critter disappears. I can't explain why it's prevalent in some shots and not others.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

i just went to try your suggestion and ended up getting sidetracked as someone wanted to give me a helping hand...

it is most disconcerting going to put your eye near the viewfinder and discovering something is eyeballing you back!


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Now that is very cool.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

they often come visiting me... i think i must have some kind of aura they're all looking out for. this one made me jump out of my skin, i think it must have jumped down from the surfeit onto the camera. of course, i had to carry him to the roses so he could partake of afternoon tea. 

i managed to take six photos with the d80 and my battery went flat. i've got them onto photobucket but can't get the exif info until the battery is charged. got my point and shoot very handy though.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

I really like that last shot!


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

all on aperture mode, spot metering, at 135mm

#1
1/500
F11









#2
1/800
F9









#3
1/2000
F5.6









these three, all on aperture mode, spot metering, at 18mm

#4
1/60
F5









#5
1/30
F9









#6
1/30
F11


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Karen,

I'm not sure of the cause but I'm seeing some vignetting at aperture wider than f/11. I'm sure you're seeing it too. Which lens is this?

Never mind this is a well documented issue with the lens. If it bugs you just keep it at the smaller openings.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Karen,

Here's another thought...if you were shooting with the lens hood on at 5.6 try shooting blue sky again w/o it.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

none of the photos had the lens hood on, and none had the polarizer filter. all were shot with the 18-135mm lens as that's the only one i have for the d80 at this point in time.

i think it's just a matter of working within the lens' boundaries. that's okay, i can cope with that, i learnt how to with the point and shoot.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Koru said:


> none of the photos had the lens hood on, and none had the polarizer filter. all were shot with the 18-135mm lens as that's the only one i have for the d80 at this point in time.
> 
> i think it's just a matter of working within the lens' boundaries. that's okay, i can cope with that, i learnt how to with the point and shoot.


All lenses have their nits. Given a choice I don't think I'd use my 50-500 any more open than f/11 as the sharpness falls off considerably.


----------

